# moving work to UK



## Bunbacan (19 May 2010)

I am looking to move to UK? any advise about house price over there compare to how much you earn?


----------



## mosstown (19 May 2010)

dont know how much you will be earning and what part of the UK you are planning to move to as prices very different in the North of UK to say London.
have a look at property prices on www.rightmove.co.uk


----------



## ringledman (30 May 2010)

Still overvalued. Probably 4-6 times average earnings for any particular region.

Salaries are a lot lower than Ireland (well Dublin anyway) but then property is also cheaper. 

Huge divide in property prices between North and South. You can pick up some cheap looking property in the North but you have to factor in the very low salaries and low rental potential.

As with Ireland, there is no real value to be found in UK property at present. Give it 5-7 years and things should have bottomed out. Regression to the mean may take a long time with interest rates so low, but it will happen.


----------



## mooney76 (30 May 2010)

www.zoopla.co.uk is a good one too

you can get a uk bank account before leaving ireland which might save hassle. As a non resident getting one open can take a long time. these guys book it and have it open same day, www.quickstartuk.com


----------

